# Im Album: Bilder schließen ??



## newman71 (2. Dez. 2008)

Hallo, das neue "Outfit" gefällt mir ganz gut, jedoch hätte ich zwei Fragen / Anmerkungen.
1. Wieso sind Teile der HP in Englisch beschriftet ?
2. In den Alben lassen sich die Bilder öffnen. Wie lassen sie sich wieder schließen ?  Fehlt da ein Button ?

Uwe


----------



## Annett (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Im Album: Bilder schließen ??*

Hallo Uwe.

Geht es evtl. "etwas" genauer? 

Welche Alben (ein privates oder die öffentlichen), und wo genau ist es englisch?
Welche Sprache hast Du eingestellt? Meinst Du das in den Bilderfenstern?

Wir haben doch alle keine Kristallkugel.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Im Album: Bilder schließen ??*

Ich denke in den öffentlichen Alben, da einfach in das Bild klicken, dann geht es wieder zu 

Und das mit der Sprache, Kontrollzentrum, Einstellungen und Optionen, Einstellungen ändern, Verschiedene Einstellungen, Sprache der Benutzeroberfläche, auf Forum-Standard benutzen ändern. Dann ist alles Deutsch


----------



## newman71 (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Im Album: Bilder schließen ??*

Hallo Koi-Uwe,
also Bilder zumachen hab ich jetzt begriffen.
Wenn ich über Portal--> Album z.B. auf "Euere schönsten Teichbilder" gehe steht in der Überschrift "Gallery Navigation", obwohl als Benutzersprache Deutsch eingestellt ist ! ?

Uwe


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Im Album: Bilder schließen ??*

Stell mal Forum-Standard ein

Edit: Jo, da hab ich auch Englisch


----------



## Annett (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Im Album: Bilder schließen ??*

Ganz unten links auf jeder Seite kann man die Sprache wählen.

Dort bitte " Deutsch (Sie) " wählen. Dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Im Album: Bilder schließen ??*

Ist eingestellt Annett, trotzdem Englisch. Ich tippe mal da muss Joachim das Template einstellen


----------



## newman71 (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Im Album: Bilder schließen ??*

Liebe Annett,
genau das habe ich gemacht.
und es funzt trotzdem nicht ! 

Uwe

Kommando zurück!!!

Man muss natürlich die Seite neu laden !!!
Jetzt klappts !


----------



## Annett (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Im Album: Bilder schließen ??*

Dann über "nützliche Links" -"Einstellungen" - ganz runter und dann die Sprache auf "Forum-Standard" ändern. Damit geht es 100%ig.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Im Album: Bilder schließen ??*

Ja,
jetzt alles in Deutsch. Vielen Dank an wen auch immer


----------



## Dr.J (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Im Album: Bilder schließen ??*


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Im Album: Bilder schließen ??*

... und wenn man Geduld hat, wirds sogar angezeigt


----------

